# Client vnc

## dursino

Salve, dovrei controllare da remoto un pc con Ubuntu sopra,a partire da un computer Gentoo.

In particolare vorrei usare Dekstop Remoto di Gnome, che ho già abilitato su Ubuntu.

Mi pare lo stesso funzioni con il protocollo Vnc,dunque vorrei sapere quale pacchetto emergere su gentoo, 

in particolare su Gentoo come detto sopra serve solamente la parte client .

Grazie

----------

## ago

```
eix vnc
```

 e vedi cosa fa per te

----------

